# Better to bond with new budgie when sleepy?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

We recently (a week and a half ago added our new little guy, Tundra. Tundra in the morning or evening is very calm. I can walk into the room and he won't freak out. But during the middle of the day if I walk in he starts panicking like crazy and then will settle down- not a great time to bond I feel.

we have a Parakeet who is two and very tame but it's been years since this little guy and also this is a different parakeet and different parakeet. 

Should I have a routine where I sit at the cage and try to talk to Tundra when he's more calm like in mourning and night?

I don't remember Tiki being so frantic when we walked in the room- but they have very different personalitites already.

I usually walk in, speak calmly and it freaks for a bit while i take a seat next to the cage. Within a minute it will calm down and stop looking for an escape route and will face me and sit calmly and listen to me. If I get up, same frantic flying.

At night or in the morning though it sits calmly when I enter the room. Would these times a day be less stressful for him?

Thanks so much


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ideally, it would be best to spend time with your budgie and working on taming him during the daytime. Setting a scheduled routine for bonding time is a very good option and that would depend on your availability.

Given the fact your budgie is still in the process of settling to the new home and family, having night time sessions can put unneeded stress on Tundra and this can affect his ability to settle in for sleep and have a peaceful night.

For all the detailed information on tips on how to connect and bond with your budgie, be sure to check the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section's main page.


----------

